
Video of Darpa Robotics Challenge 8 Tasks + Special Walking - jasonwatkinspdx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diaZFIUBMBQ
======
turing
Some additional context: this video is from SCHAFT Inc., one of the robotics
companies Google recently purchased.

